# Nash owns Kidd



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

The last two games against the nets he outplayed Jkidd. Does this show anything?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> The last two games against the nets he outplayed Jkidd. Does this show anything?


the last three years I've felt that Nash has gotten close if not on Kidd's level as a PG. Not to mention the fact that Kidd is an excellent defensive point. SO Nash has to get his props


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

JKidd has been doing not so well lately.


I've almost always considered Steve Nash on the same level as Jason Kidd when it comes to being a PG, however. They're both great.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Nash is a great player. Truly a great, energetic leader of his team. I would say that, yup, he is on JKidd's level.


----------



## mj_wannabe (Mar 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> I've almost always considered Steve Nash on the same level as Jason Kidd when it comes to being a PG, however. They're both great.


no way man!!! nash isn´t on the same level!!! he does to many mistakes!!! but in a few years maybe he is!!


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

"he does to many mistakes?"

jason kidd is fourth in the league in turnovers per game and nash is 39


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Nash is great, but Kidd definitly can do more with less unlike Nash who seems to need other great players around him to be productive.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

what are you guys takling about, he never started with any team besides the mavericks, so how can you say that he seems to need good players?
when did he start without good players?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

When he first came to the Mavs he started amd didn't do to well, only when Dirk became great did Nash start producing.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> When he first came to the Mavs he started amd didn't do to well, only when Dirk became great did Nash start producing.



um no. Nash was hurt his first 2 seasons in dallas and DID NOT start. Matter of fact the first year he started he put up 16 and and the mavs made the playoffs


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> um no. Nash was hurt his first 2 seasons in dallas and DID NOT start. Matter of fact the first year he started he put up 16 and and the mavs made the playoffs


Look, all I know is that in Nash's first season he was "suppose" to come in and start. The fact is Nash didn't become an all-star caliber point guard until Dirk became a great player. I'm not saying Nash is bad, I'm saying that Nash wouldn't be the player he is today if it wasn't for having Finley and Dirk making the offense easier for him. 

Plus the whole concept of this thread is that Nash owns Kidd. Well maybe for a handfull of games Nash can out play Kidd, but over the longhaul Kidd has outplayed Nash every single season. Or I guess some of you are still bitter that Kidd once played for the Mavs and can't get over the fact that he has become the best point guard in the NBA.

PS: Finley & Nash was a steal for Kidd.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Nash is great, but Kidd definitly can do more with less unlike Nash who seems to need other great players around him to be productive.



Have you ever watched Nash play for Team Canada, I have numourous times, and he's brought us to respectability on his own, Rick Fox refuses to play, Jammal Magloire has yet to play, Todd Mac has played once I think, Nash plays every summer, why, because he's isn't scared of playing with people with no talent, and he knows that he can make everyone around him better.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Look at the head to head stats this year between the two guards. They played two games against each other and NASH had significantly better numbers. Offensively I would take Nash over Kidd. Defensively, Nash is getting better but Kidd seems better at getting in the passing lane and disrupting plays. Overall I would rather have Nash because he is funner to watch.
Kidd has 


Nash is a better shooter than Kidd. That is undisputed. 
I dont agree with the fact that Nash needs better players around him. He has never been given a chance to play with Kmart and Jefferson. Nash would be just as good on any team that let him be the main point guard because he is a solid player who is fundamentally sound.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I like Nash, I just see his rise parllell Dirk's and I was thinking that he was just riding the Dirk.

But to say Nash is better than Kidd is jsut silly. Kidd is seen as the top PG in the world. Nash is arguably top five.

Kidd
Payton
Francis
Davis
Nash
Marbury


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I like Nash, I just see his rise parllell Dirk's and I was thinking that he was just riding the Dirk.
> 
> But to say Nash is better than Kidd is jsut silly. Kidd is seen as the top PG in the world. Nash is arguably top five.
> ...



To Put Francis and Marbury anywhere near Nash, is enough to make me vomit. They are both shoot first point guards, and they lack the basketball smarts that steve nash possesses. I'm willing to agree to disagree with you on Kidd, sure lets put him #1 just for the sake of argument. Payton, is getting up there, Baron Davis is injury prone, Francis is just a scorer, and diddo for Marbury, so if you can't agree that Nash is #1 then he's #2 no doubt about it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> PS: Finley & Nash was a steal for Kidd.


Nash came over to Dallas in another trade. He was not involved in the Kidd / Finley trade. Nash was traded for Pat Garrity and a future number 1 pick. The Mavs acquired Pat Garrity in the Dirk and Traylor trade. Traylor went 6th, Dirk went 9th, and Garrity was much later (mid round). So it was Traylor, Garrity, and a future number 1, for Dirk and Nash, which is a steal.

-Petey


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Jason Kidd is overated. He is not the undisputed best point guard in the league.


----------

